# Yarn stores in Hyderabad, India



## CrazyWoman57

Does anyone know of any yarn stores in Hyderabad, India? My daughter is there on business and I would like her to pick up some yarn for me from her travels.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

http://www.indiacom.com/yellow-pages/silk-yarn-and-fabric/hyderabad/


----------



## CrazyWoman57

Thanks! I will look at those. Anyone have any first hand, experience knowledge?


----------



## Annu

Hi ,
Hyderabad is in south India,and the weather there is warm to hot round the year.I lived there long time ago and to my knowledge I doubt they have any wool shops .( here we call knitting yarn ,knitting wool) there may be shops selling wool in General Bazaar in Secunderabad which is the twin city,but I doubt you will like the quality, it's stored more for teaching crafts in schools and hobby centres.Now if she is going to New Delhi she will find plenty of good quality 'wool' .Pure and acrylic. I am in Delhi till the 23 of March .I could help out.
Lov annu


----------



## CrazyWoman57

Annu,

Thank you very much for your experience and knowledge. She will be going to Delhi in about 4 weeks for a week. If you could recommend a shop or two that would be great.


----------



## bwtyer

A friend brought me back some beautiful silk that she got when she visited relatives in India. The women wear them for dress in their sari type outfits- I am not sure what they are called- look at Annu's avatar. If you can't get yarn, definitely get some silk. When she visits, she brings them cotton from here and returns with silk.


----------



## Annu

Yes she can definitely be spoilt for choice if she wants to buy pure silk .you can get fabric for anything you might want to sew .Saris are 5.5 Mts of unstitched fabric usually with borders which we drape around in a particular style.
Hyderabad is famous for Pochampally weave .They would also havethe famous Kanjeevaram weave .The one I am wearing is from Benares in North India .It has a typical weave and is unusually very ornate.That picture was taken at a wedding I had attended last month
I hope I am not rambling but that's what happens to most Indian women once you start them on silk saris.


----------



## Annu

Oh yes plenty of very good cotton hand looms.


----------



## deenie

my nephew lived there for almost 2 years what an experience. He was helping women in rural areas purchase eye glasses. when you are young this is a great experience


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady

I have ordered from the silk yarn store on the web and was verry happy with the silk quality and the prices...
you have to ask them not to ship with fedex as they are very pricy. But the yarn comes all wraped up in plastic bags. Im really happy you also have different kinds of silk even have reeled! They sell also mis threads. Go see the site its worth it.
http://silkknittingyarn.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## justinjared

Roxy Foxy Lady said:


> I have ordered from the silk yarn store on the web and was verry happy with the silk quality and the prices...
> you have to ask them not to ship with fedex as they are very pricy. But the yarn comes all wraped up in plastic bags. Im really happy you also have different kinds of silk even have reeled! They sell also mis threads. Go see the site its worth it.
> http://silkknittingyarn.com/index.php?route=common/home


what beautiful silk yarns and excellent prices ,.thanks for link.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady

justinjared said:


> what beautiful silk yarns and excellent prices ,.thanks for link.


Your welcome


----------



## healingpharma

Hi, we are from Healing Pharma which is best Medicine Supplier Company and has a wide range of pharmaceutical products in all categories. To know more click here  Medicine Supplier


----------



## healingpharma

whitening face wash https://www.tafrepa.com/product/best-anti-ageing-skin-whitening-face-wash-online/


----------

